# Help with malfunctioning Viper Car Alarm System



## saturn2000 (Oct 20, 2009)

We just bought a used car that has a viper system installed. The fob for the system has 2 buttons. One definately arms the system. The second button does not seem to disarm the system, so we've become very noisy. The fob is encoded RPN 471T 2(superscript 66) Rolling Codes FCC ID EZSDE1471.
Can anyone help. We were not given a manual as to how the viper system worked.
Thanks,
Perplexed in Canada


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

By hitting one again should disarm it, the second maybe the remote starter button.Try hitting it for five seconds see what happens? If not then hold both buttons together see if that works, if your in a picnh and need to disarm the alarm then the antenna has a button on it, turn ignition on then within five seconds hit the button on the antenna see if that gets you by....


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Also it is common on viper alarms, if you press button 2 than button 1, it will unlock the car without the beep. If you lock it the same way, it won't beep, but it will put it into a different alarm mode. More of one that is quieter, like I don't think it gives the warning when you go to open the doors on the car with it armed. I forget all of the details though. 

Also if you press and hold button 1, it will set the alarm off (panic mode).
Pressing and holding button 2 by default is nothing, but can be set to do certain things, like open the windows and other features that are optional, and I'm not sure if if will work with other set ups.

And I just looked, I have the same remote. 

Also, what jaggerwild said is true about the button. I just want to make you aware, on vipers, older ones at least, you might have to press the button up to 5 times so it wont set the alarm off.

If you can find the alarm in the car (just a black box usually) and find the numbers on it, I might be able to find the manual.


----------

